# I love my dog. I love my dog. I love my dog.



## jarvan (Sep 23, 2009)

Long story short:

One very loving and pretty Doberman. Many accidents in house. Puking daily for me so I have a treat to come home to. Loves to ride in my new car with head sticking out the window. Loves to take a crap in said new car as if she doesn't even know she is doing it and does the happy dance for biscuits when she's done. Owner cannot fill in the rest of the details of car ride without making her audience barf. Oh what joy. Seat in car is covered with waterproof cover on back and bottom. Rubber-backed runner rug covers waterproof cover on seat. Rug is in washer on disinfect with bleach. Dog is wet from bath. Owner has had it. The end.

 :cry:


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

uuuuuggggh.... I feel soooooo bad for you babe... 

That is horrible...


I really hope your car smells better in the morning ...keep the windows open!


----------



## jarvan (Sep 23, 2009)

Car is fine. I got the stuff out right away, but the 6 mile ride home from our fun destination was horrible. I have a sunroof and keep all the windows open most of the time. I park in my garage, so it's pretty safe. I tell you...some days.


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

lol but ya gotta love 'em!!!


They're just too darn cute!

Even despite the poo fight


----------



## Wax Munky (Sep 23, 2009)

The things we do for luv 

Munky.


----------



## heyjude (Sep 23, 2009)

Yuck, yuck, yuck, yuck, yuck! So sorry for you.   

Jude


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 23, 2009)

The first 3 hours we had Charlie (who was supposedly house-broke) she had diarrhoea all over our new deep-pile beige carpet...
What can I say, when they give you that big puppy eye look you can't be mad for long


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

It is a very good thing they are so darn cute and we love em . Your poor new car ugggggggg.

Kitn


----------



## Rosey (Sep 23, 2009)

yuck!! Is she young or ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh poor Jarvan. Im sorry, that had to have been a very difficult 6 mile drive.


----------



## pops1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh dear what a horror trip.It reminds me of the trip home with my daughters new dog.Came from a terrible dirty house ,chained in the backyard ,skinny as a rake( the dog that is).My daughter actually paid quite a bit for her because she couldn't leave her in that situation.Her hair was so matted and you could see the fleas jumping.My nice new car rug was spread over the back seat,the smell coming from her body was overpowering she then proceeded  to wet herself before doing the other deed in pure excitement l don't think she had ever been in a car before,the smell was like nothing l had smelt before. By this time my daughter was nearly hanging out the window feeling sick,then she yells" stop the car" ,l jammed on the brakes, the dog comes through to the front seat and daughter doesn't quite make it out of the door before being very sick.Now l had you know what spread over the back and front of the car luckily it was a short trip to her house.After dropping her and the dog off l had to travel another 30 kms home and for the first time ever l actually got pulled over for a breath check by the local police ,the look on the policemans face when l wound the window down was something l will never forget.


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 25, 2009)

I will be off to the Lost Dogs Home in Geelong in the next few weeks to pick out a new dog for my young son, thanks for the reminder about crapping dog's. I will definitely be taking a big water proof cover for my back seat and floor.


----------



## pops1 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just love your picture Ewepootoo,my dogs have a long ranging war with both our cats, all very sneaky so Mum and Dad don't find out and l can imagine my dogs doing something like that.Its a classic  
Good Luck with your new dog,l am glad you are giving a dog that really needs it a home.My last dog came from Geelong and she is a little beauty.


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 26, 2009)

The best dog's come from the Dogs Home, I think. These beaut dog pics are all to be found @ http://ihasahotdog.com/  there is another site for cats there somewhere as well. I hope to find a good Bitza dog as they seem to last longer and do better than the pure breeds. My last dog was 16 yo and died on his feet, I found him dead with his front legs splayed and his bum in the air which must be the dog equivalent of me dying with my boots on.


----------



## pops1 (Sep 26, 2009)

What a way to go,l lost both my old dogs in the one year , a Jack Russell who managed to kill 26 snakes and still survived unscathed  until the magic age of 18 and one a foxhound aged 16 ,both had to be put to sleep and that was a nightmare .The dogs l have now are 8 and 3 so hopefully l wont have face that dilemma for a few years yet. 
I have always had rescue dogs and cats and they have been wonderful animals.


----------



## IanT (Sep 26, 2009)

me too!!! I love little rescue animals! my dog was one... He was the only hound to ever escape the Riverhead dog pound.... they have video of him scaling a 6ft barbed wire fence (which answered our initial question of why he was having a paw issue... I think he cut it on the fence)

He came to a business my dad was trying to get off the ground at which we were having a yardsale to get rid of the crap that was left by the previous owners... this dog just SAT under my table all day! I gave him food/water and loving all day and when it was time to pack up ....he was not ready to seperate! It was cute but sad... We jumped into the truck, my dad started driving off....with the pupp in chase!!... He ran as fast as he could ... to this day I still remember seeing his ears flop and the look of desperation on his cute lil face while he tried with every last joule of his energy.... 

I MADE my dad stop on the side of the road... I couldnt sit and watch this dog possibly get killed... opened the door and he just lays down right beneath my feet and falls asleep.... talk about a match made in heaven lol

Hes the best dog I have ever seen, never has ever showed ANY aggression whatsoever towards anything but another dog that was trying to attack me and my little bros... He is truly one of the Pack 

He is up in NY now with  my mom because I moved to FL for college, but he is doing well to this day..... Rex the wonderdog




I love that lil dude


Sorry for the hijack... I guess I didnt realize how much I miss him til the 3rd paragraph!!! :*


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 26, 2009)

Isn't it so sad to have to leave a pet behind, even when you know their well taken care of?
A couple of years ago I took in a Tosa x Rottweiler that had been seriously abused by his owner and would have been put down.
He was very insecure and therefor agressive. After a long time of working on his issues, he became my best friend and a very wellbehaved doggie. 
When I moved into my DH's appartment, I had to find him new owners, cause he really needed a lot of space inside and outside to keep him happy, and we couldn't provide that for him.
He went to live with a befriended couple and has a wonderful life. It's hard though, everytime we come to visit we miss Spikey so so much...
A couple of weeks ago we took in a new puppy, that wasn't treated well either. After some training, she turned out to be a great doggie as well and we wouldn't want to miss her for anything in the world!


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 26, 2009)

I have rabbit warren's across the road from where I live near Ballarat which the old dog would hover over and still manage to catch the odd rabbit right up till a few weeks before he died. He was a bit big and slow for snakes thankfully so he left them alone. A Jack Russell would be a good dog but they probably have more energy than I can muster so I will look for another Labrador cross me think's. The only dog they probably wont shoot if it is in a paddock with sheep will be a Kelpie or a Collie but they both need too much work.


----------



## pops1 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Ewepootoo

*Its a small world l live about 17klms west of Ballarat

*Ian*
Have you got any pictures of the wonderdog??He sounds a real character


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 27, 2009)

pops 1, I live in the bustling metropolis of Illabarook.


----------



## pops1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Neighbour ,I am at Haddon.


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi pops1, Haddon is a nice place but a bit too close to the big city for me. I venture to Ballarat as little as possible although last week I spent an afternoon learning to drive the Firetruck in heavy traffic, scary experience for all the town's folk. Have you found any good sources for oil's or other ingredients for soaping in Ballarat? I drive to Geelong and back every friday but I havent stumbled onto any bargains yet, The Chemist Warehouse has some interesting things like Aloe vera gel but as I am very much a learner, I will wait until I know a bit more about shelf life before adding these exotic thing's to my soaps. Edit : OOP's Just realized this is a dog post, best pull my head in.


----------

